# Premiere freezes!



## froogman027 (Apr 10, 2010)

I got my new series 4 premiere last Friday. It just froze up for the third time in a week. I think I may return it for a series 3, which I also have. The premiere respnds slower to commands too.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=446194

I wouldn't. Hardware is much better with the Premiere.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

dewd2 said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=446194
> 
> I wouldn't. Hardware is much better with the Premiere.


+1


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

Just use the SD menus for now. Than once Tivo gets their act together and fixes the HD menus switch back to them...


----------



## Finalrinse (Jan 13, 2005)

falcon26 said:


> Just use the SD menus for now. Than once Tivo gets their act together and fixes the HD menus switch back to them...


Yes, this is what I am doing. I didn't even try the HD menus, and won't until I hear its working ok. With SD menus it has been perfect so far.


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah since I switched to the sd menus 3 days ago it hasn't locked up on me since..


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Seen this three times so far on an XL - twice after tuning problems OTA. Once on a 320 version. Switched both to SD menus for now.


----------



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

dewd2 said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=446194
> 
> I wouldn't. Hardware is much better with the Premiere.


Pointless if the unit keeps locking up.


----------



## Interactive (Jan 17, 2003)

This thread is comical. I stopped in to TC to check on the status of the new devices. The fact that you guys are all downgrading your units to make them work is pathetic.

If you came home with a new HD TV but found the only way to make it work was to use SD, would you consider that acceptible? Of course not....

TiVo really needs to figure this out. I'm one step away from heading to another platform.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

The Premiere's SD menus are much more stable at this time, and slightly faster than the Series3 as well. I've switched to that on the Premiere until a software update improves the performance and stability of the HD menus.


----------



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

Interactive said:


> This thread is comical. I stopped in to TC to check on the status of the new devices. The fact that you guys are all downgrading your units to make them work is pathetic.
> 
> If you came home with a new HD TV but found the only way to make it work was to use SD, would you consider that acceptible? Of course not....
> 
> TiVo really needs to figure this out. I'm one step away from heading to another platform.


Exactly!

This model was touted for it's HD interface and people are saying just use the SD Interface until it is worked out...PATHETIC!!!

Tivo should have had the HD interface working and complete before selling a model where that was a major feature they touted.

The fan boys are blind to the fact that Tivo screwed up big time with this product.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Nothing wrong with my HD menus.


----------



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Nothing wrong with my HD menus.


other than the fact that they are incomplete


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

xboard07 said:


> other than the fact that they are incomplete


They will be at some point. I have no problems with the way it currently switches between HD and SD. Although it does give you something to look forward to.

Very few electronic devices I've owned in the 21st century have been 100% complete when released. The majority of them fixed glitches, improved and/or added features after the inital release. And I've owned several hundred electronic devices this century.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah, it would be nice if the HD menus were fully worked out, but I don't really care what the menus look like. I bought this to watch HD content, and for that purpose it works great.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Nothing wrong with my HD menus.


No offense, but you must be the only person on the planet that doesn't have a single complaint about the new HDUI. Seriously, in every post you make, you have nothing but glowing things to say about the Premiere. I'm all for positive feedback when it's warranted, but I just don't see how it's possible that you have managed to avoid all the problems that are clearly present on the new boxes. What does the "wt" in your name stand for? *W*orks for *T*iVo?


----------



## eaayoung (Feb 5, 2008)

Mine locked up 2 times last night after using it for the first time since I set it up last week and then went out of town. All the shows recorded without a problem. Moving around the menu caused mine to lock up. Had to hard boot the Tivo to unfreeze. Have switched to the SD menu for now. Not a big deal.


----------



## froogman027 (Apr 10, 2010)

Well maybe I will stick it out in hopes that the problems will be resolved. I'm just spoiled by my previous direct tv hd dvr. The best dvr ever, by the way. But for various reasons I had to switch to cable and the cablecompany's dvr SUCKS. That's why I got tivo.


----------



## Linger42 (Apr 10, 2010)

Same locking up issues requiring a power disconnect to fix.

I'm trying it in SD menu mode for now. The Tivo tech support said I might have to send back my box for a replacement, that there might be no software fix.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

gweempose said:


> No offense, but you must be the only person on the planet that doesn't have a single complaint about the new HDUI. Seriously, in every post you make, you have nothing but glowing things to say about the Premiere. I'm all for positive feedback when it's warranted, but I just don't see how it's possible that you have managed to avoid all the problems that are clearly present on the new boxes. What does the "wt" in your name stand for? *W*orks for *T*iVo?


Well I did have a major issue with the TiVo CSR when he changed my Media Access Key. Rendering many hundreds of titles/several Terabytes unviewable by my TiVos.

But so far I've had no issues with any of my Premieres(aside from the naming issues from TiVo which prompted the CSR to change my MAC). Because of everything posted here, everytime I hit the TiVo button now I'm expecting it to freeze, but so far that has not happened.

The wt is my middle and last name initials.


----------



## Unseen Llama (Nov 29, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Well I did have a major issue with the TiVo CSR when he changed my Media Access Key. Rendering many hundreds of titles/several Terabytes unviewable by my TiVos.
> 
> But so far I've had no issues with any of my Premieres(aside from the naming issues from TiVo which prompted the CSR to change my MAC). Because of everything posted here, everytime I hit the TiVo button now I'm expecting it to freeze, but so far that has not happened.
> 
> The wt is my middle and last name initials.


Maybe when they fix your media key, then it will freeze.  My media key is correct and I've been able to pull from the device.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Unseen Llama said:


> Maybe when they fix your media key, then it will freeze.  My media key is correct and I've been able to pull from the device.


Only two of mine are showing the name. And those are the two boxes that replaced TiVoHDs and transferred the monthly subscription. They told me that the next software update is supposed to correct it.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

gweempose said:


> No offense, but you must be the only person on the planet that doesn't have a single complaint about the new HDUI. Seriously, in every post you make, you have nothing but glowing things to say about the Premiere. I'm all for positive feedback when it's warranted, but I just don't see how it's possible that you have managed to avoid all the problems that are clearly present on the new boxes. What does the "wt" in your name stand for? *W*orks for *T*iVo?


I thought i was the 2nd person on the planet not to have problems with the HDUI on my S4XL but I had been running the unit in another room and testing out the xfers both directions and watching only a few minutes of some programs on the unit, in a week no re-boots no hang-ups, so I put the S4XL in my main system a watched the full ABC news, after that unit stopped responding to most of the remote commands (I posted my problems in another thread) but i think how one uses the S4XL makes a big difference in the problems they may have. (One difference for me is I set up the S4XL for remote code 3 that was already in my Harmony remote, who knows if that cause the problem or the Harmony itself caused the problem, my Series 3 648 has never had any problem working this way)


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Interactive said:


> This thread is comical. I stopped in to TC to check on the status of the new devices. The fact that you guys are all downgrading your units to make them work is pathetic.
> 
> If you came home with a new HD TV but found the only way to make it work was to use SD, would you consider that acceptible? Of course not....
> 
> TiVo really needs to figure this out. I'm one step away from heading to another platform.


3 years ago I bought a Toshiba 72in dlp tv. The advertising at every place that I went said it was 1080p ready. I bought a Sony 1080p blu-ray player. Well when playing the dvd it did not look any better. I called Toshiba an how to set the tv to 1080p. I was told that it was not 1080p ready. It not on any of paper work and it was after they quit selling or I would get a lawyer. I will not buy any Toshiba products agaim


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

So, the cable guy got to the cable card pairing menu, was calling to pair the Premiere and cable card and for no apparent reason wanted to go back to the main Tivo menu at which point the Tivo locked up. I unplugged, waited a minute ... and then I took the Tivo to the pairing menu and kept the remote. Once the cable card was paired I could get back to the main menu with no problem. 

Days later it locked up again. I hit live TV and changed the channel on 1 tuner, hit live TV and changed the channel on the other tuner (I wanted to buffer the news on two channels). Then I quickly went into the Tivo menu to watch a recorded show and the Tivo locked up. 

I am going to keep the Premiere and sell my old Series 2. I have digital cable and prefer the new hardware with two working tuners and even the new software with lockups. I'm sure Tivo is aware of these issues. 

The thing about QA is to make sure the management of the company is aware of this kind of serious problem, get an ETA on the fix and then management obviously decided to pull the trigger regardless. I would not have waited much longer for new hardware. Ironically, I have RCN so my cable box choice will be a Tivo Premiere.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

No one is defending the incomplete HD UI. The OP was going to exchange the Premiere for a S3, which I think would be a huge mistake. The OP would be left behind in a short time.

Would you rather have the old UI on faster hardware that will be upgraded to the HD UI or do you want the old UI on slower hardware that will never be upgraded?


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

Linger42 said:


> The Tivo tech support said I might have to send back my box for a replacement, that there might be no software fix.


Thanks for this post. I'm going to call Tivo Monday just in case. If I have a bad box then a software fix won't help.


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

Keep the S4 for now. After the HD stuff is fixed it will be a better tivo than the S3


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

dewd2 said:


> No one is defending the incomplete HD UI. The OP was going to exchange the Premiere for a S3, which I think would be a huge mistake. The OP would be left behind in a short time.
> 
> Would you rather have the old UI on faster hardware that will be upgraded to the HD UI or do you want the old UI on slower hardware that will never be upgraded?


That's a choice nobody should have to make.

When a company sells a product *it should work at the time it is sold* - not at some unknown time in the future.

Who knows when they will get the Premiere working as it should?

It's taken TiVo at least three years to get most of the bugs out of the series 3 boxes and the jury is still out on the gray screens.


----------



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

RoyK said:


> That's a choice nobody should have to make.
> 
> When a company sells a product *it should work at the time it is sold* - not at some unknown time in the future.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## robm15 (Feb 23, 2004)

I've had one lockup on my Premiere since I got it exactly one week ago. it occurred two nights ago. I am still on the HDUI, and will be until it locks up again. But I am a fan of TiVo, and would have bought a beta version even if it were a advertised as so. However, I don't excuse TiVo for selling it as a polished product when it clearly isn't. 

While I would enjoy Beta testing for TiVo, bugs and all, I would not be so gracious with other products in my life. For example, I would not tolerate it from my car, if it stalled every day. I would not tolerate it if my refrigerator stopped working unexpectedly until unplugged and plugged back in. So I fully understand why people get so upset at their TiVo for not working as advertised. TiVo really should have sold this to hardcore types like myself first, then general public when ready.


----------



## raker (Jan 20, 2003)

robm15 said:


> I've had one lockup on my Premiere since I got it exactly one week ago. it occurred two nights ago. I am still on the HDUI, and will be until it locks up again. But I am a fan of TiVo, and would have bought a beta version even if it were a advertised as so. However, I don't excuse TiVo for selling it as a polished product when it clearly isn't.
> 
> While I would enjoy Beta testing for TiVo, bugs and all, I would not be so gracious with other products in my life. For example, I would not tolerate it from my car, if it stalled every day. I would not tolerate it if my refrigerator stopped working unexpectedly until unplugged and plugged back in. So I fully understand why people get so upset at their TiVo for not working as advertised. TiVo really should have sold this to hardcore types like myself first, then general public when ready.


Well stated.

Thank you.

+1

I am out of patience


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

My main frustration in waiting is the undetermined time period. We've heard "early April", "end of April", and "some time next month".

I can be patient when I have a targeted timeframe, or at least a rough estimate that's updated from time to time. But there's been no official word on this board, or in my email, or _even on the Tivo website_, when to expect any sort of resolution. This isn't waiting on new features - this is waiting for a working version of the product as advertised.

I'm glad there are people who have a Premiere that's working, but the lock-ups don't seem like isolated incidents. Maybe we should do a poll to see how many people are having lock-ups?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

robm15 said:


> I've had one lockup on my Premiere since I got it exactly one week ago. it occurred two nights ago. I am still on the HDUI, and will be until it locks up again. But I am a fan of TiVo, and would have bought a beta version even if it were a advertised as so. However, I don't excuse TiVo for selling it as a polished product when it clearly isn't.
> 
> While I would enjoy Beta testing for TiVo, bugs and all, I would not be so gracious with other products in my life. For example, I would not tolerate it from my car, if it stalled every day. I would not tolerate it if my refrigerator stopped working unexpectedly until unplugged and plugged back in. So I fully understand why people get so upset at their TiVo for not working as advertised. TiVo really should have sold this to hardcore types like myself first, then general public when ready.


When TiVo has a software update they are careful to only put the update into some units to see if any problems come from this new update, than in a few weeks TiVo updates all the TiVos. The Series 3 648 and TiVo-HD were complete with only minor bugs when first released (some futures had not been turned on at that time like MRV but we knew that). This Series 4 should have been released without the HDUI activated and some TiVo users should have been asked to volunteer to beta test the new HDUI under NDA. If fixing it took 6 months so what, if the non beta people knew that all they were getting is better (faster and more storge) hardware, and that in the future they would get more functions like HDUI etc.
What do i know


----------



## Goldwing2001 (Sep 30, 2006)

gweempose said:


> No offense, but you must be the only person on the planet that doesn't have a single complaint about the new HDUI. Seriously, in every post you make, you have nothing but glowing things to say about the Premiere. I'm all for positive feedback when it's warranted, but I just don't see how it's possible that you have managed to avoid all the problems that are clearly present on the new boxes. What does the "wt" in your name stand for? *W*orks for *T*iVo?


Well, in defense of aaronwt...I too have not had any freezes or malfunctions on my Premiere XL. I've been using it in HDUI mode, with cablecard and tuning adapter since 4/1/10.


----------



## Sam Lowry (Oct 17, 2002)

I've had two freezes with my Premiere in the first 3 days I've owned it. Usually pressing the Tivo or Live TV button. I'm using the HD menus. I just finished an online chat with someone at Tivo who said that the HD menus are reliant on your internet connection and that if it's not working, it can crash. This seems really dumb if true. But I am going to try turning off the Discovery Bar and see if things are better.


----------



## Jimbo713 (Dec 25, 2001)

My Premiere has been running in HD mode with no freezes since late last week (after freezing often). It seems that the last time it froze, I re-booted (unplugged) back to HD - and everything has been OK since then!


----------



## treat2day (Mar 27, 2010)

Since my last post and changing to SD interface, my Premiere XL is purring. I have since uploaded over 300 gb of movies, watched recorded shows, live tv and NO REBOOTS OR FREEZE.

For now I will settle for the SD interface due to all the advances in speed this new hardware proves to be dominant over the Series 3.

TiVo may have released this HD interface too early. They could have got me to upgrade for this better and faster hardware. The fancy HD interface is cool but what really matter is what I record and how much access to more stuff faster.


----------



## cepelak (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm glad I'm not the only one with these problems. I found these steps reproduced a freeze on at least 2 occasions:

1. Have something currently recording
2. Press TiVo button
3. Press the Slow button while Now Playing is loading, trying to hide the PIP
4. Freeze

I'm glad the workaround is simply to go back to the SD menu option. I actually prefer the old menu system, and I don't really find the HD interface to be an improvement, especially not with the performance problems.

TiVo sorely needs a software update!

And where did my clock go?


----------



## pm3009 (Dec 27, 2005)

I bought a Premiere and set it up a week ago. I figured the first freeze was a fluke, and I power-cycled my Tivo to get it back, but then it froze again last night. Takes quite a while for the Tivo to go through the re-boot, so I lost quite a bit of a 30 minute show that was recording. I found this thread, so switched to the SD menu. After reading all the posts, I figured that the SD menus would be horrible compared to the HD menus, but after switching to the SD menu, I just don't find that the HD menus blow me away and don't see that it's a big deal using the SD menu for now. The SD menu does fill up my screen. I'm so used to the SD menu since I used it for the past 4 1/2 years. Yes, Tivo should fix this issue asap, but it's not a deal breaker if you have to use SD menus for now. I'm thrilled with the Tivo HD Premiere over the Series 2 SD Tivo I had !! I had stopped using the old Tivo to watch live tv, since I bought a 46" 1080p 2 years ago because the quality through the Tivo wasso bad since it wasn't HD. Awesome through the Premiere !
Pam


----------



## sgerbode (Dec 18, 2004)

My series 4 also locks up frequently, always after I push the "menu" button but otherwise I have not been able to suss out a pattern. Is a software fix in the works?

I heard some discussion about reverting to the "SD" user interface as a solution to this problem. I'm not sure what this is or how to revert to it. Personally, on "My Shows", I find all the suggestions and ads crowding around to be a pain. Is there a way to just have a list of shows as I had on my old series 3?

Can someone help?

Thanks.

--Sarge


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

sgerbode said:


> My series 4 also locks up frequently, always after I push the "menu" button but otherwise I have not been able to suss out a pattern. Is a software fix in the works?
> 
> I heard some discussion about reverting to the "SD" user interface as a solution to this problem. I'm not sure what this is or how to revert to it. Personally, on "My Shows", I find all the suggestions and ads crowding around to be a pain. Is there a way to just have a list of shows as I had on my old series 3?
> 
> ...


TiVo Centeral - Messages and Settings - Settings - Displays - Choose TiVo Menus


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't get too hopeful about the old SD menus fixing your Premiere problem.
I bought a Premiere about a month ago and relegated it to the bedroom until I had time to get a cablecard installed. I then moved it to the living room which was a mistake.
It has since locked up twice and spontaneously rebooted once. It continuously slows down to a crawl to the point where I either have to reboot it or wait 15 minutes. Changing to the SD menus had no effect.
The POS is now back in the bedroom where apparently it can function as a one playback machine and only have to deal with human interaction for a few seconds at a time.
This machine is crap and I'm sorry I bought it. My only dilemma now is do I cut the cord and sell this one with lifetime or an HD with lifetime.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I still don't understand why I'm not having these freezes and reboots. None of my boxes are doing any of that crap. My Premieres so far have been as reliable as my S3 boxes.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> I still don't understand why I'm not having these freezes and reboots. None of my boxes are doing any of that crap. My Premieres so far have been as reliable as my S3 boxes.


I don't understand, either. After the 14.1c update, my 3 Premiers have been working perfectly. They are a bit slow sometimes, but nothing that makes me want to return them.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Interactive said:


> This thread is comical. I stopped in to TC to check on the status of the new devices. The fact that you guys are all downgrading your units to make them work is pathetic.
> 
> If you came home with a new HD TV but found the only way to make it work was to use SD, would you consider that acceptible? Of course not....
> 
> TiVo really needs to figure this out. I'm one step away from heading to another platform.


About 21/2 years ago I looked around for a TV. I saw this 72 in Toshiba DLP tv. It advertised that it was 1080p ready at every placed I looked at even on the Toshiba site. I bought it thinking if any thing was broad cast in 1080p I would be ok. About a year later I bought a blu-ray player and blu-ray dvd. The picture did not look any better then a regular dvd. I called Toshiba tech support about it. Comes to find out it was not 1080p ready. By this time I found out there was no way I could prove it by advertising and Toshiba web site said that it was 1080p ready. If I could prove it I would do some thing about it.


----------



## wesbc (Mar 17, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I still don't understand why I'm not having these freezes and reboots. None of my boxes are doing any of that crap. My Premieres so far have been as reliable as my S3 boxes.


You have how many... 6? So you spread your usage across the 6 Tivos? I have only one which I use all day long, constantly changing channel, checking what I have recorded and going back and forth.

My Tivo had been working great since I've gotten it in March and switch to the HD menu a few months back. It's not until the past 2 weeks that I'm now seeing issue and now it has locked up on me twice in 2 days.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I still don't understand why I'm not having these freezes and reboots. None of my boxes are doing any of that crap. My Premieres so far have been as reliable as my S3 boxes.


For reasons unknown (at least to me) some people (from the survey that is about 70%) are not having problems with the Premiere, but there is a problem when 30% of the people are having problems (I am one of them and I put my Premiere aside and I am using my Series 3s without problems). I think it's the environment the unit is in, cable co., local network, and Internet service, is what causing the problems as getting a new box never solved the main problems (circle of death, freeze-up etc). 
Will software updates ever solve the problems, or will TiVo have to pull a Vista to Windows 7 type upgrade ? (Series 4a as in newer hardware)
I hope TiVo is not over their heads on this issue.
*Aarnwt*, no matter how many times you say you have no problems will not solve the problems others are having, I think we all, by now, know that your 6 units work great, repeating it 100 times or 1000 times will not make my Premiere work as yours apparently does.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> I still don't understand why I'm not having these freezes and reboots. None of my boxes are doing any of that crap. My Premieres so far have been as reliable as my S3 boxes.


My suggestion to you is to turn off all but one or two of your Premieres and see what happens. When you load one up with work they get lazy and poop out.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

donnoh said:


> My suggestion to you is to turn off all but one or two of your Premieres and see what happens. When you load one up with work they get lazy and poop out.


They are all recording several programs daily. There are two main ones i use regularly. A non XL in my computer room, and one XL in my main viewing area.
Those are the ones I use to watch most of my recordings and all my Netflix and Amazon watching.

I did run into an issue with a local OTA channel(WDCA) this weekend, but it is unrelated to just the Premiere. My girlfriend said she lost it on her Series 3 boxes a couple of weeks ago, so when I checked on my Premieres I had no picture too. I checked the signal strength and was still getting around 80 but no picture. So I did another channel scan but still had the same results. So then I plugged the antenna into one of my TVs and did a scan and I was able to see a picture.
So there is something going on with the transmission that the TiVos are having issues with. For me it doesn't affect me since I watch my local channels from FiOS, plus I don't really watch that station anyway.
But it does affect my girlfriend since she only uses OTA.


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

lessd said:


> For reasons unknown (at least to me) some people (from the survey that is about 70%) are not having problems with the Premiere, but there is a problem when 30% of the people are having problems (I am one of them and I put my Premiere aside and I am using my Series 3s without problems). I think it's the environment the unit is in, cable co., local network, and Internet service, is what causing the problems as getting a new box never solved the main problems (circle of death, freeze-up etc).
> Will software updates ever solve the problems, or will TiVo have to pull a Vista to Windows 7 type upgrade ? (Series 4a as in newer hardware)
> I hope TiVo is not over their heads on this issue.
> *Aarnwt*, no matter how many times you say you have no problems will not solve the problems others are having, I think we all, by now, know that your 6 units work great, repeating it 100 times or 1000 times will not make my Premiere work as yours apparently does.


Have you tried using a hardwired internet connection and abandoning WIFI?

That solved the problem for me.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

sthor said:


> Have you tried using a hardwired internet connection and abandoning WIFI?
> 
> That solved the problem for me.


If that did work I not having a wire going across my room to solve the problem, I solved the problem by just using my Series 3 TiVo, my loss in function by using my Series 3 is not worth hard wiring 5 TiVos to solve the problem. I will wait as what I want recorded is still being recorded, I have no pressing need to get the TP running now.


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

lessd said:


> If that did work I not having a wire going across my room to solve the problem, I solved the problem by just using my Series 3 TiVo, my loss in function by using my Series 3 is not worth hard wiring 5 TiVos to solve the problem. I will wait as what I want recorded is still being recorded, I have no pressing need to get the TP running now.


You could test it easily with a long CAT5E cable temporarily strung across the house. If it works then you could just move the cable modem and router to the Premiere's location and use WIFI to the Series 3 boxes and computers. That is what I did.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

sthor said:


> You could test it easily with a long CAT5E cable temporarily strung across the house. If it works then you could just move the cable modem and router to the Premiere's location and use WIFI to the Series 3 boxes and computers. That is what I did.


My cable modem and phone is a single cable supplied box, it is next to my fax switch, printer and desktop computer, it would be a lot more wires to move the box than string a wire but that only would handle one TP, I not wiring 5 of them as i don't even have the ports for 5 more connections (I know i could purchase the ports but i just want to replace my Series 3 with the TP when it will work on WiFi as my Series 3 does now, if that never happens in the next year or so i will sell the TPs and keep using the Series 3).
To me it is bad news for the Premiere using the HDUI to work only with a hard wire connection, for many (not all) people.
Yes *aaronwt* I know your HDUI works great with WiFi, mine and others do not!!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> My cable modem and phone is a single cable supplied box, it is next to my fax switch, printer and desktop computer, it would be a lot more wires to move the box than string a wire but that only would handle one TP, I not wiring 5 of them as i don't even have the ports for 5 more connections (I know i could purchase the ports but i just want to replace my Series 3 with the TP when it will work on WiFi as my Series 3 does now, if that never happens in the next year or so i will sell the TPs and keep using the Series 3).
> To me it is bad news for the Premiere using the HDUI to work only with a hard wire connection, for many (not all) people.
> Yes *aaronwt* I know your HDUI works great with WiFi, mine and others do not!!


Again I'm using a Dlink DAP1522 wireless bridge(it can actually be set for an AP or wireless Bridge mode)
Try the DAp 1522 and you will not have any problems. It works just as good with wireless N with the TiVos at my girlfriends as it does at my place. This is not specific to me.

The equipment you use can make all the difference. Plus if you have the wireless network setup properly, you will get very fast speeds.

With the DAp1522, as far as the TiVo is concerned, it is connecting by a wired connection. If you set up the Wireless N AP and wireless bridge correctly, your speeds will be identical to a wired network. Whether mine are set to Wireless N at 2.4GHz or 5Ghz, I get speeds idnetical to a wired newtork. Although they are setup to use 5Ghz, and will connect to my 2.4Ghz N AP if the connection drops from the N 5Ghz. Like if a power outage lasts too long, since the UPS on my 2.4Ghz N AP will last 18 to 20 hours during an outage while the UPS on my 5Ghz APs will only last 10 to 14 hours.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Again I'm using a Dlink DAP1522 wireless bridge(it can actually be set for an AP or wireless Bridge mode)
> Try the DAp 1522 and you will not have any problems. It works just as good with wireless N with the TiVos at my girlfriends as it does at my place. This is not specific to me.
> 
> The equipment you use can make all the difference. Plus if you have the wireless network setup properly, you will get very fast speeds.
> ...


I just want to exchange my Series 3 for the TP, using the same stuff, TiVo wireless adapter, HDMI cable, optical for audio, etc. When i did make the exchange to try out the TP the xfer speed using the above setup was much faster then the Series 2 was, but my series 2 xfers at 1.2 real time, the TP was at least 2x real time, both fast enough for me. Even if you are correct the hassle is more than i want just to get the new features the TP has. I don't need this TP now, as i said in a year if TiVo fixes this I will do the exchange.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> I just want to exchange my Series 3 for the TP, using the same stuff, TiVo wireless adapter, HDMI cable, optical for audio, etc. When i did make the exchange to try out the TP the xfer speed using the above setup was much faster then the Series 2 was, but my series 2 xfers at 1.2 real time, the TP was at least 2x real time, both fast enough for me. Even if you are correct the hassle is more than i want just to get the new features the TP has. I don't need this TP now, as i said in a year if TiVo fixes this I will do the exchange.


I've used the wireless G TiVo adapters on a couple of Premieres at my girlfirends one weekend. i didn't have any issues during the weekend I used them at her place.
They were fine at her house since she has Series 3 boxes but since the Premieres can transafer so fast between Premieres, the wireless G adapter is not a good option for multiple Premieres since wireless G speeds are so slow when compared to wireless N speeds.


----------



## rucka (May 15, 2007)

My lockups seem to happen when we are using the HD menu and it's recording 2 shows and I am actively watching one of the programs. By active I mean that I may pause or ff or rew the show I am watching. I do have 14.4... which I thought was going to resolve this problem...


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> With the DAp1522, as far as the TiVo is concerned, it is connecting by a wired connection.


Well yes, but it might be a wired connection with some very peculiar behavior. If lessd has some problem that's interfering with his WiFi connection (interference for other devices, distance issues, etc) then it will degrade the connection to the bridge and/or cause packet loss or delay. It's still a wireless connection even though it's connected with a wire to the end device.

It really depends on the cause of the problem people are having with their Tivo. If it's due to the Tivo's wireless driver, then the bridge may help. If it's due to intermittent packet loss then the bridge may do nothing.

Intermittent packet loss may explain why some of the people who have wired connections are also reporting issues. I once had a comcast connection that would drop packets for 10 seconds about every five minutes. It wreaked havoc with anything that tried to use it.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

smbaker said:


> Well yes, but it might be a wired connection with some very peculiar behavior. If lessd has some problem that's interfering with his WiFi connection (interference for other devices, distance issues, etc) then it will degrade the connection to the bridge and/or cause packet loss or delay. It's still a wireless connection even though it's connected with a wire to the end device.
> 
> It really depends on the cause of the problem people are having with their Tivo. If it's due to the Tivo's wireless driver, then the bridge may help. If it's due to intermittent packet loss then the bridge may do nothing.
> 
> Intermittent packet loss may explain why some of the people who have wired connections are also reporting issues. I once had a comcast connection that would drop packets for 10 seconds about every five minutes. It wreaked havoc with anything that tried to use it.


Good point, but the TP should not be so sensitive to ones network system, my computer (and the other computers in my home) work great 99% of the time, once in a great while I have to restart the Internet browser as it jams when starting, but I don't want my TiVo to do that, if my Series 3 does not connect say today so i get one less day of guide data and i would never know unless i looked to see the state of the last connection, it will get up to date the next day. This is acceptable, if the TP requires a pristine Internet connection to work using the HDUI menus, that's NG. Every few days my Daughters has to power cycle her router to get her computer to work (she is on a different cable system than i am on) so i would assume that she might have real problems using the TP. (She has 3 TiVos all WiFi and never has any problems with them because if the TiVo connects at least once a week she would never know.)


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

lessd said:


> Good point, but the TP should not be so sensitive to ones network system, my computer (and the other computers in my home) work great 99% of the time, once in a great while I have to restart the Internet browser as it jams when starting, but I don't want my TiVo to do that,


Agreed.... If the Tivo is hanging due to dropped packets or other problems, then it's a bug, not a feature 

If what everyone is saying is true about the TP having to constantly re-download images over the network for the HDUI, then they've introduced a significant dependency between the UI and the network. A network-related bug that would have been a minor inconvenience before is now a major issue because so much more network use is occurring. At the very least the UI should be only loosely coupled via a cache to the network, but it sounds like they took some shortcuts...

I have faith that Tivo will eventually get the issue resolved, it's just a matter of when.


----------



## blabarge (Aug 7, 2003)

Brand new Premiere (less than 1 week old)... already had two freezes. 

I went through the guided setup and install process. It downloaded and installed the 14.4 patch. The next day, I inserted a cable card into the back slot and the screen went to solid gray. None of the remote control buttons would do anything. I waited several minutes and finally had to pull the plug and restart it.

This morning I was in the settings menu, where I was going to "test channels" and I hit the back button and the screen went black and the machine was unresponsive. I pulled the plug again and restarted. 

Immediately I went in and switched back to SD menus. Hopefully this resolves the freezing issues until TiVo comes out with a better patch update. 

I bought the Series3 HD TiVo as soon as it came out a few years ago... I don't ever remember having to pull the plug on it once.


----------



## andersea (Feb 21, 2007)

I am a long-time TiVo devotee, and happy with Series1 and Series2 boxes. I finally made the leap to HDTV with TiVo Premiere and am happy with the image and sound quality, but I have issues similar to the ones posted here (TiVo freezes and is non-responsive to remote). I have the Premiere XL and have a Charter cable card. I've only had the box a few weeks.

I admit I don't understand a lot of the back-and-forth discussion on this thread. Is there any fix available? Should I demand that TiVo replace my Premiere? Should I ask them to give me a Series3 instead? Or should I forego HD for now and return to Series2? I got this as a birthday present for my wife, she doesn't give a rat's about HD and just wants it to work... maybe I should just show her how to do the hard reboot by unplugging the power cord?!?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

andersea said:


> I am a long-time TiVo devotee, and happy with Series1 and Series2 boxes. I finally made the leap to HDTV with TiVo Premiere and am happy with the image and sound quality, but I have issues similar to the ones posted here (TiVo freezes and is non-responsive to remote). I have the Premiere XL and have a Charter cable card. I've only had the box a few weeks.
> 
> I admit I don't understand a lot of the back-and-forth discussion on this thread. Is there any fix available? Should I demand that TiVo replace my Premiere? Should I ask them to give me a Series3 instead? Or should I forego HD for now and return to Series2? I got this as a birthday present for my wife, she doesn't give a rat's about HD and just wants it to work... maybe I should just show her how to do the hard reboot by unplugging the power cord?!?


Leave the Premiere on the SD menus and enjoy the snappier interface and tight operation. Forget HD menus exist until 2-3 weeks from now when the next update happens. After you get the update, then try HD. Awesome after update? YOU WIN. Sucks? Return to SD and wait for next update. Rinse, repeat until YOU WIN.

Going back to S2, S3, or HD is a mistake, they are all inferior when you compare SD menu to SD menu. The HD menu is in public beta and unstable, so that doesn't count.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Most people don't have issues with the HD menus. People are obviously having some problems, but the majority of people are not having issues with the HD menus.


----------



## thecaptain72 (May 8, 2010)

I have had my new Tivo Premiere for just 3 months and a few days. I tried using the HD menues when I first got it and it sucked. So I switched to SD menues and it was working find but still kinda slow. It freezes all the time as well. I have been a Tivo fan for 8 years and this is the worst Tivo ever.


----------



## jedisinclair (Oct 22, 2007)

caddyroger said:


> 3 years ago I bought a Toshiba 72in dlp tv. The advertising at every place that I went said it was 1080p ready. I bought a Sony 1080p blu-ray player. Well when playing the dvd it did not look any better. I called Toshiba an how to set the tv to 1080p. I was told that it was not 1080p ready. It not on any of paper work and it was after they quit selling or I would get a lawyer. I will not buy any Toshiba products agaim


Another thing that is funny about Toshiba is they were the biggest supporter of HD DVD and they swore up and down that they would NEVER have anything to do with the Blu-ray format even if Blu-ray won the format war (which it obviously did). Now, you see these new Toshiba Blu-ray players coming out. It was inevitable, but it's kinda funny. I have had a couple of past issues and I too will never buy a Toshiba product again.


----------



## jedisinclair (Oct 22, 2007)

thecaptain72 said:


> I have had my new Tivo Premiere for just 3 months and a few days. I tried using the HD menues when I first got it and it sucked. So I switched to SD menues and it was working find but still kinda slow. It freezes all the time as well. I have been a Tivo fan for 8 years and this is the worst Tivo ever.


I just bought a TiVo Premiere XL and I have had it for 2 days. It has frozen up on me 3 times in just a couple of days. I let it update to whatever the latest firmware is. I found this forum because of the problems I'm having and I see that people were saying it would be fixed in 2-3 weeks. Well, those posts were from June and here it is September. I too have been a TiVo enthusiast for many years, but this is quite sad. I bought directly from TiVo so I have 30 days to return it. I may have to do that.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

caddyroger said:


> 3 years ago I bought a Toshiba 72in dlp tv. The advertising at every place that I went said it was 1080p ready. I bought a Sony 1080p blu-ray player. Well when playing the dvd it did not look any better. I called Toshiba an how to set the tv to 1080p. I was told that it was not 1080p ready. It not on any of paper work and it was after they quit selling or I would get a lawyer. I will not buy any Toshiba products agaim


What model was it? My 65" Toshiba from over three years ago handles 1080P24 and 1080P60. Unlike my 2005 Samsung 61" DLP which only accepted 1080P over VGA and HDMi only up to 1080i. But it was also clearly listed in the spec sheet.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> What model was it? My 65" Toshiba from over three years ago handles 1080P24 and 1080P60. Unlike my 2005 Samsung 61" DLP which only accepted 1080P over VGA and HDMi only up to 1080i. But it was also clearly listed in the spec sheet.


It was the 72mx196 model.
When I called tech they told me it was not 1080p ready.
I am going to be buying another tv maybe 2 but nether of them will be a Toshiba at any cost.


----------



## mjp (Aug 25, 2003)

It's depressing to see this ongoing thread with no resolution. I came by because my new Premiere continues to lock up (and I'm _not_ using HD menus), but it looks like there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

You can me to the list of the premiere freezing and rebooting. Was watching a football recording when froze and rebooted. missed about 7 min of the game. The first time since the 14.5 update.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

mjp said:


> It's depressing to see this ongoing thread with no resolution. I came by because my new Premiere continues to lock up (and I'm _not_ using HD menus), but it looks like there's nothing I can do about it.


If you're getting continuous lockups using SD mode UI, there's a problem. The SD UI on Premiere is very stable in 14.5. I've had one SD lockup on one machine (out of three Premeires we have) since 14.5 was released. You may have a bad hard drive or flaky main board. I'd start talking to TiVo while you're under warranty and get it exchanged. You shouldn't be having numerous lockups on the SD menus with 14.5.


----------



## jedisinclair (Oct 22, 2007)

So, with a heavy heart, I shipped my TiVo back today for a refund. I will certainly keep my eyes and ears open and if this issue gets resolved, I will gladly buy a TiVo unit again. I've had many over the years, including series 1, series 2, and a TiVo HD... then the TiVo Premiere XL.

One thing that was weird with the HD and the Premiere XL is that audio would drop out on occasion for a split second during playback of HD programs. The Charter DVR never had the issue and I use the same HDMI cables. I thought it might have been the cable card with the TiVo HD, but then with the Premiere and a new cable card I had the exact same issue. Does anyone have this problem? SIGH


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

jedisinclair said:


> So, with a heavy heart, I shipped my TiVo back today for a refund. I will certainly keep my eyes and ears open and if this issue gets resolved, I will gladly buy a TiVo unit again. I've had many over the years, including series 1, series 2, and a TiVo HD... then the TiVo Premiere XL.
> 
> One thing that was weird with the HD and the Premiere XL is that audio would drop out on occasion for a split second during playback of HD programs. The Charter DVR never had the issue and I use the same HDMI cables. I thought it might have been the cable card with the TiVo HD, but then with the Premiere and a new cable card I had the exact same issue. Does anyone have this problem? SIGH


I think it's a cablecard+Tivo thing. Doesn't seem to happen on the dedicated cable boxes for us, only with cablecards. I'm sure the cable companies aren't clamoring to fix it...


----------



## deanhuff (Aug 28, 2009)

I've been running my premiere since it first was released with no problems. my setup is SD menus, scientific Atlantic m cable card, cisco tuning adapter, wired Ethernet, hdmi for the video and audio connection. 

My premiere started locking up intermittently on the SD menus. this started happening about 2 weeks ago. TiVo tech support wants me to unplug the TA and CableCard to test. seeing as how this only happens every couple of days I said no thanks to their test. I want to watch tv not test the equipment. the rep said an update is on it's way now and should show up in the next week. the new one is either 14.5 or 14.6, I didn't write it down. he said wait for the update before testing anything. 

he also told me the key sequence thumbs up, thumbs down, play, play may reboot the UI. if that doesnt do it, try thumbs down, thumbs up play, play. he said it was designed to restart the HD menus but may work with the SD menus.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

I've had my Premier XL hooked up for a couple of days now. It upgraded itself to 14.5 the same day I activated it. So far, it has frozen on me 3 times. The image on the screen is unchanging, and the there is no response from the remote inputs when this happens. Even the yellow LED does not come on when this happens. I am currently only using it for OTA channels and have perhaps a dozen Season Passes setup. I had planned to set this up with TWC Cable Card and SDV Tuning Adapter in about a week, but now I am not so sure. Would anyone expect a simple OTA setup to be this flaky?

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I had a not exactly freeze today: I hit "Clear" to delete the selected program in my tivo suggestions folder. The "x" and a green circle appeared on the screen and it just stayed that way for about a minute, at which time I got bored and pressed the "live TV" button. That had no problem switching to live TV (so it wasn't really frozen), but I don't know what the heck it was doing. Going back to the tivo suggestions folder showed that the program had in fact been deleted.


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

My Premiere XL has had about 7 freeze/reboots in the 6 weeks I have had it. The help desk first asked me about my signal strength and mine was within the range they specified. Then they told me to switch to SD menus which I did and it rebooted again last night.

In all cases I was watching live or recorded TV when it froze/rebooted. From looking at the menus, I don't think it has rebooted when I wasn't watching my TV.

In all cases the Tivo was transferring a file over the network when it froze/rebooted. Once it was a file from my own server but in all other cases it was a CNET podcast coming from the internet.

After the freeze happens, I am sometimes able to quickly switch menus to get to the ToDo list to see what was downloading before it reboots. When I get to the ToDo list, the list is flashing on and off then it reboots.


----------



## jedisinclair (Oct 22, 2007)

Do TiVo employees read the forums? I will gladly purchase a TiVo Premiere if and when the freezing issues are corrected. One thing that really disappointed me was that I called to cancel my TiVo and the CSR said he "wasn't aware of any freezing issues". Then at the end of the phone call, I told him that I would consider buying again when the freezing issues are resolved. He then said that "the latest firmware was supposed to address the freezing issues." Hmmmm, I thought he wasn't aware...


----------



## BigHat (Jan 25, 2004)

I've had a variety of Tivos for over ten years. Recently (two weeks) I swapped out two Series 3 HD units for PXLs. Running the bedroom unit on the old menu system and the living room on the new menu system. No freezing on either but the LR menu system is slow. The std menu system runs faster than it did on the 3HD models though as others have noted.

I know it's been discussed elsewhere but some following this thread only might not be aware that the dual core processor in the PXL is only running on one core at this point. Hopefully it will be faster once they enable the entire chip.


----------



## vectorcatch (Nov 21, 2008)

So , I've had the premiere for about a week or so and had what I thought was my first freeze up last night with the HDUI. It simply stopped responding after hitting back when I was finished watching a show.

At first I was really upset because I have a ton of stuff recording on Thursdays. Well I was curious and brought up pyTivo and could see the TiVo was still recording all programs so I let it sit and resolved to reboot it later. Well I checked it at 30 min, 1 hour and 1.5 hours approximately. At 1.5 hours it had reverted to an "unfrozen" state and I hadn't missed a single recording ( keep in mind I couldn't watch anything during this time). 

So it got me thinking, the netflix app has issues if a lot of packets get dropped while watching. I wonder if the HDUI doesn't gracefully deal with network interruptions causing what appears to be a lockup while it retries for an eternity.

I'd be curious to know if the freezes ever effect recordings for anyone (assuming you don't pull the plug).


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

vectorcatch said:


> I'd be curious to know if the freezes ever effect recordings for anyone (assuming you don't pull the plug).


I haven't had a freeze or a lock-up since 14.5, but I remember in the past it would continue recording. I also remember the yellow remote light on the front would respond to button presses on the remote.


----------



## tanoanian (Nov 1, 2003)

My problems turned out to be from a malfunctioning network switch. Replaced the switch with a high end cisco switch and haven't had a problem since. Apparently this tivo is very sensitive to networking problems.


----------



## NightmarePatrol (Oct 11, 2004)

So what is the concensus here? I have been looking at a Premier XL to replace the Motorola DVR that Verizon supplies with FiOS. It's okay but it's not exactly a TiVo either. Since my wife handles the TV scheduling, etc she has been "unhappy" with the Verizon unit we'll say. I've been watching and waiting for a while around the net and saw mentions of firmware fixes for various problems related to FiOS but they have pretty much subsided over the past few months. I've got 25MB upa nd down with FiOS and don't have much in the way of network latency. So the question I have is... "anybody have a primier unit on FiOS and if so... are you happy with it?


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

DaveWhittle said:


> I haven't had a freeze or a lock-up since 14.5


Do you subscribe to any podcasts? I was downloading CNET HD podcasts each timemy PXL froze/reboot.

I stopped downloading podcasts and my freezes/reboots have stopped. I hope this continues. I miss the podcasts, but hate the reboots more.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

I have had my Premiere for a few months now with comcast cable card, not a single lock up, even with netflix, I am running standard menus. I love this unit  So much I dumped the other HD unit for a Premiere


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

shiffrin said:


> Do you subscribe to any podcasts?


Yes, but only on my iPod.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

shiffrin said:


> Do you subscribe to any podcasts? I was downloading CNET HD podcasts each timemy PXL froze/reboot.
> 
> I stopped downloading podcasts and my freezes/reboots have stopped. I hope this continues. I miss the podcasts, but hate the reboots more.


That's exactly what happened to me; I've also got a HD on the TV so I moved the CNET HD podcasts there and no longer have reboots on the PXL (nor on the HD).


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

retired_guy said:


> That's exactly what happened to me; I've also got a HD on the TV so I moved the CNET HD podcasts there and no longer have reboots on the PXL (nor on the HD).


I wish someone from Tivo was following this thread since the common freeze/reboot issue seems to be caused by podcast downloads (perhaps mostly CNET HD ones)


----------



## jedisinclair (Oct 22, 2007)

I'll keep watching this forum to see when (if) the Premiere freezing issues get resolved. In the meantime, I bought a Series 3 XL on eBay and it's working beautifully. And, I found pyTiVoX and wow, what an amazing program. It blows away TiVo Desktop.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

shiffrin said:


> I wish someone from Tivo was following this thread since the common freeze/reboot issue seems to be caused by podcast downloads (perhaps mostly CNET HD ones)


They are watching, but at TiVo 2010, the Marketing department dictates update priorities and direction. Bug fixes and a complete HD UI are less important than new bullet point features for ads and marketing presentations.

You don't matter. I don't matter. 5 months without any significant progress completing and fixing the mess they launched with proves that.


----------



## eddieb187 (Jan 17, 2009)

My Premiere XL froze up again last night for an hour or so.
This time was bad, by far the longest it was frozen yet.
I'm using the SDUI exclusively.
This time I tried the ThmbsDwn ThmbsUp Play Play twice and after quite some time it went to the Now Playing Screen but the screen was blank and I pressed the TiVo button on the remote and it froze again.
I just gave up because it was in the process of recording two shows and did not want to cause a reboot. So I used my computer for about a while with the audio set to the TiVo. After a half hour I heard audio, switched to the TiVo and live TV was playing on the tuner not recording and TiVo was responding fine again.
I wonder what the hell is causing this behavior. Seems to be getting worse.
Before 14.5 this issue was nonexistent. I'm stumped.
My TiVoHD upstairs does not have this problem.


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

eddieb187 said:


> My Premiere XL froze up again last night for an hour or so.
> This time was bad, by far the longest it was frozen yet.
> I'm using the SDUI exclusively.
> .
> ...


Was the blue light on indicating that it was transferring any file from the internet? Do you subscribe to any podcasts like the CNET ones?


----------



## eddieb187 (Jan 17, 2009)

shiffrin said:


> Was the blue light on indicating that it was transferring any file from the internet? Do you subscribe to any podcasts like the CNET ones?


No nothing was being tranferred at the time. 
Later I checked to see if maybe it was performing an update since last time it froze was right after an update. Processing data maybe? I thought.
But it updated in the morning this day. So that's not it.
I'm stumped. Don't know what's causing this behavior.
My internet connection is solid and fast. Between 20 and 30 Mbps.
The only thing I can figure at this point is maybe my Tuning Adapter.
Thing is I have the exact same Cable Card and Tuning Adater setup upstairs with my TiVoHD. It does not have the freezing, no response problem though.
I don't think it's a hardware related issue either. 
Must be a software bug.


----------



## jlanzy (Sep 17, 2007)

This thread is depressing...my S3 3 yr sub is almost due for renewal, lifetime of 399, even 299 is kinda pricey for a 3 yr old unit with an ext hd attached, how long do these things last anyhow?

I thought I may as well get a new unit if I'm goint with a lifetime sub, but hearing all this freeze up stuff is painful. It seems the HD menu is problematic, does this happen much on the SD menu? I don't look at the menu at all except to choose which recorded program I want, so HD/SD is irrelevant to me.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

jlanzy said:


> renewal, lifetime of 399, even 299 is kinda pricey for a 3 yr old unit with an ext hd attached,


Just before my THD 3 year sub expired they sent me an email for a 99 dollar upgrade to lifetime on it. Of course i jumped on it. Then I still upgraded to a Premier and got the 199 lifetime on it. So I wouldn't settle for the 399 or 299 version. Plus my father's 3 year expired on his S3 and he went month to month. Then when I told him about the 99 dollar HD upgrade to lifetime he called and complained and they gave him a 99 dollar upgrade to lifetime as well.

YMMV


----------



## jlanzy (Sep 17, 2007)

gespears said:


> Just before my THD 3 year sub expired they sent me an email for a 99 dollar upgrade to lifetime on it. Of course i jumped on it. Then I still upgraded to a Premier and got the 199 lifetime on it. So I wouldn't settle for the 399 or 299 version. Plus my father's 3 year expired on his S3 and he went month to month. Then when I told him about the 99 dollar HD upgrade to lifetime he called and complained and they gave him a 99 dollar upgrade to lifetime as well.
> 
> YMMV


Thanks for the advice, just like the old saying, the squeaky wheel gets the grease, I sure will do my share of squeaking.


----------



## analog999 (Apr 28, 2009)

My Tivo HD has been freezing too, when playing Netflix. Really annoying..


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Mine didn't so much freeze last night. It just stopped responding to input from the remote. The amber light on the front of the Tivo would illuminate when I pressed a remote button, but the desired action would never happen. While this was going on, it continued to record 1 channel and display live TV on another channel. 

I eventually power-cycled it, and everything worked again. Is there anything else I can do in such a scenario?

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## eddieb187 (Jan 17, 2009)

You can try this remote command combination.
Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play. (Will reboot the GUI)
You have to wait a bit for it to work.
I've had some success using it.
Another one to try is this:
Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Pause, Pause. (Tech support guy said to try it)


----------



## PedjaR (Jan 4, 2010)

ncted said:


> Mine didn't so much freeze last night. It just stopped responding to input from the remote. The amber light on the front of the Tivo would illuminate when I pressed a remote button, but the desired action would never happen. While this was going on, it continued to record 1 channel and display live TV on another channel.
> 
> I eventually power-cycled it, and everything worked again. Is there anything else I can do in such a scenario?
> 
> ...


I had that happen to me four times. First two times I power-cycled it without trying anything else. 
Third time I pulled out the USB plug (the one going to the tuning adapter) and the Tivo started responding to the remote immediately; I plugged the cable back and all was well again. The problem with doing this is that it will likely interrupt a recording, and it may not resume on its own. 
Fourth time I was recording something I did not want to interrupt, so I tried Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play thing a few times, sometimes with Thumbs Up first. I use SD UI, so it probably has no effect, but I tried anyway. Eventually, after a couple of minutes, it started working again. Could be in response to hitting those buttons, but most likely it just started working again on its own - I saw some reports of Tivo resuming normal operation on its own after about that much time (this seems to be a common problem).


----------



## camelland (May 14, 2006)

we're on our 5th box since 2004 - *every one* of them has had this problem - 3 immediately out of the box!

personally i'm sick of it and as the XL is less than 6 months old i'm looking elsewhere.

if tivo can't learn to make a product that works 'screw them i'll buy a competitor's product' is my attitude now. i've thought of this in the past but i gave them a chance - and a 3rd, and clearly a 4th... but now i'm actually looking elsewhere.


----------



## mcbreeden (Nov 19, 2005)

I hated that when lightening stuck my trusty series 2 DT unit and tivo said they could replace it for $149 plus $299 Lifetime, which prompted me to quickly upgrade to the Premier and find myself fresh out of the box WAITING and WAITING and WAITING watching a "please wait" screen for over an hour now and then looking this thread up and finding that it's been a common problem since inception. Well Buyer Beware I guess. I was creating season passes for my shows when it frooze. I was using the tedious HD menu switching back and forth HD SD everytime it went into season manager. Has anyone thought that this is a problem for the unit? As of Nov 4 2011 they must still have freezing issues.


----------

